# hunting or comp. archery



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

just kinda looking to see whats more popular on here. my choice is going to comp. im not sure why but ive liked it since i first started


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

target hunting never really tripped my trigger


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

110% hunting is way more fun


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

I've never gone hunting but I love Comp.:thumbs_up


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i really really like both. but hunting is more better to me.


----------



## Mach Pro Shoote (Jan 1, 2009)

I like to hunt but i prefer comp


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Both pretty equal, but competition probably has the edge. Whitetail hunting is basically hours of boredom for those few seconds of excitement (which I love  ) But with competition its always active.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I voted hunting but comp. is pretty close to being up there.


----------



## BOWCOUNTRY13 (Jan 2, 2010)

i just got into comp. so hunting is right now but who knows....


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Huntings what its all about, I even pretend i'm shooting an animal every time a shoot a target.


----------



## cropdustersteve (May 1, 2009)

Hunting, of course.


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

Hunting for me.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

way more of an adrenalin rush in hunting. seeing a 200" mulie walk in is the best thing ever!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I've spent thousands on archery equiptment, won many tournaments and it never gave me the satisfaction that I get everytime I step out of hunting camp, whether I kill something or not. Hunting is my passion.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I bowhunt ALOT more than I competition shoot. I'm now just starting to go to 3-d shoots every 1st and 3rd saturday of every month at our gun club.


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

hunter14 said:


> way more of an adrenalin rush in hunting. seeing a 200" mulie walk in is the best thing ever![/QUOTE
> 
> i agree that foam target doesnt have the same affect as monster bucks!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I like both. When it is hunting season I go all out hunting and when it is 3D season I go all out 3D shooting. When one ends the other starts.


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

I like hunting better, never did a competition though. So I don't really know how i'd like it.


----------

